# DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS BREEDER...



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

HI EVERYONE,
I'M NEW! I BOUGHT MY NEMO IN OCTOBER 2005 FROM THE PUPPY BOUTIQUE IN BROOKLYN...I KNOW NOW ABOUT PUPPY MILLS ,BUT I LOVE HIM AND I WOULDN'T GIVE HIM UP...THE BREEDER IS JACKIE HOWERTON FROM MISSOURI, I CAN'T FIND ANY INFO ON HER..WAS JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE KNEW WHERE I COULD GET MOE INFO.. ALL THE BEST ANDREA


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Unfortunately, Nemo, like just about all pet shop puppies, came from a puppy mill. His breeder's name is on the USDA list of kennels (puppy mills) here). Scroll about halfway down the page and you'll find the link.

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/USDA.html


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

The lady I bought Daisy and Toby from is on there. My friend also bought her two from her. I didn't think of her as a puppy mill. She is on the list as a licensed breeder. Is that the same? I've seen her place and she loves her dogs. They are all very well taken care of. Thanks for posting this. We sure seem to have a lot in Missouri.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I believe Missouri is the #1 state for puppy mills.

Not all puppy mills are the horrible places we think of when we hear the word "puppy mill". Many do abide by the USDA regulations for sanitary conditions, etc.

Even puppies from the better facilities are not great places to get a puppy, though. Because of the high volume of dog and puppies, the puppies don't get enough human contact and socialization in those early weeks that are so important to their personality later on. They all also taken from their mothers and loaded on trucks way too early so they don't learn important lessons from thir moms and littermates such as bite inhibition. 

Puppy mill pups are known for behavioral problems including aggression that can start when they reach maturity at about a year old. They are also notoriously hard to housebreak. Some may never be truly socialized and owners are disappointed when they realize they can't take their Maltese out in public in a little bag as the'd hoped.

Puppy mills are high volume operations and don't consider genetics or the standard when producing puppies so there is a much higher risk for inherited diseases and puppies way off the Maltese standard.

This is a good article:

http://www.badgerkennelclub.com/puppy_mills.htm


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

If she has a USDA license then yes she is technically a puppymill. If you sell to a pet store or puppy broker or sell over a certain number of dogs (a lot) then you need a USDA license.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> The lady I bought Daisy and Toby from is on there. My friend also bought her two from her. I didn't think of her as a puppy mill. She is on the list as a licensed breeder. Is that the same? I've seen her place and she loves her dogs. They are all very well taken care of. Thanks for posting this. We sure seem to have a lot in Missouri.[/B]


 I didn't understand did you say you got yours from jackie howerton too let me know thanks,,,andrea..ps missouri is the biggest puppy mill state around..im doing so much research now..thanks again


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

My pups and my friends have great personalities. I love my furbutts!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> My pups and my friends have great personalities. I love my furbutts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mypuppy and my friends have great personalities too...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The main thing to be aware of is that a puppy from a puppy mill has a a pretty good chance of developing a genetic disease later on, so you need to plan financially right now. Some people start a little account for vet bills, others swear by pet insurance, but you should be prepared. I send my vet a check every month when I pay my bills so I have a spending account with them.

So why should you care whether the puppy you buy comes from a puppy mill? Because the chances that the puppy you buy will have genetic defects that will cause disease are extremely high. Because puppies in mills are so poorly socialized that they often develop severe fearfulness and shyness.  

From http://www.almosthomerescue.org/puppymill/puppymill.htm

My Lady is a rescue, but originally from a pet shop/puppy mill. She was perfectly healthy until she was almost 5 years old. She was then diagnosed with epilpesy, then diabetes, then arthritis and then allergies. Her diabetic supplies and medications cost about $150 a month and her _routine_ vet bills (like a little eye infection) run about $100 a month. She's been hospitalized twice, both times it was near $1000.

These are big expenses for most people to take out of their monthly budget, so in the case of a puppy mill puppy, it's best to think worse case scenario and plan for it.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> The main thing to be aware of is that a puppy from a puppy mill has a a pretty good chance of developing a genetic disease later on, so you need to plan financially right now. Some people start a little account for vet bills, others swear by pet insurance, but you should be prepared. I send my vet a check every month when I pay my bills so I have a spending account with them.
> 
> So why should you care whether the puppy you buy comes from a puppy mill? Because the chances that the puppy you buy will have genetic defects that will cause disease are extremely high. Because puppies in mills are so poorly socialized that they often develop severe fearfulness and shyness.
> 
> ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Andrea, If someone has already posted these links, please disregard ... I wasn't sure.. You were asking if anyone knew the breeder so here is some info where you can research her. There are a couple SM members who got their Malts from Puppy Boutique in Brooklyn, also.

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/USDA.html Click on the USDA links.

http://www.petshoppuppies.com/

Ooops... I just read the early part of this thread and see that your question was already answered.


----------

